# Reptile lamp help



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lamp a want to use for the turtle but i just found out i am missing a piece, is it a way i can buy it? or what else can i do? Is the one inside the red circle


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a couple of these lamps that you can have, but I am way out in Cloverdale. Let me know if you want them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I have a couple of these lamps that you can have, but I am way out in Cloverdale. Let me know if you want them.


That would b awesome, i will b in Langley on Tuesday at 12pm. This is like new lamp, i wonder what happen to that piece, i would like to find one


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> That would b awesome, i will b in Langley on Tuesday at 12pm. This is like new lamp, i wonder what happen to that piece, i would like to find one


 I will dig them out and PM you late this evening.


----------



## discusdaze (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a box of reptile stuff in great shape and I'm sure I have the part you are looking for let me know if you still need it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I will dig them out and PM you late this evening.


Awesome thanks 



discusdaze said:


> I have a box of reptile stuff in great shape and I'm sure I have the part you are looking for let me know if you still need it.


If u do have the part would b awesome, i bought this lamp brand new and didnt used it for long either


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank u Tom for the lamps, its all set up


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad they worked.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Glad they worked.


Yes thanks,i am using one right now with the bulb it came with which is the same type i have so i am going to get the heat one i think its call and will put the other lamp also but i am researching first


----------

